

 Why Language Classes Don’t Work: How to Cut Classes and Double Your Learning Rate - jwilliams
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2008/09/22/why-language-classes-dont-work-how-to-cut-classes-and-double-your-learning-rate-plus-madrid-update/

======
davidw
Hrm. Disagree: my Italian courses at the University of Oregon were fundamental
to my fluency in the Italian language. Of course, I didn't become fluent
without lots of practice, but without the grammar I learned in the courses,
the practice wouldn't have been so fruitful. Also, having a good teacher
counts for a lot - more than the materials.

